# Reheating a few things on the grill



## legend_018 (Jul 4, 2010)

If I went camping and wanted to reheat Rice - could I? Just in a  regular pan?

what about this recipe - does this look like something that I could reheat on the grill after making it at home.

Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: MINI SPARERIBS BRAISED IN BLACK BEAN SAUCE (“Pai Goo”)

Going camping soon.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

I just reheated ribs from yesterday... grilled 'em yesterday and just wrapped them in foil and reheated in the oven.
I've have leftover rice, put it in a plastic bag and froze it, flat. Then when I wanted to reheat, just ran some water over it, until it was "apart" and tossed it in a saute pan with some other added ingredients (oil, diced onion, etc). From what I understand, one needs to be careful with leftover cooked rice storage, bacteria growth.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 4, 2010)

but is it ok to reheat these things on a grill. the rice I guess I could put in foil packets, wasnt' sure if I could put the same pan I use on my stove on the grill.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

yes. Is it an open grill? If so, then it's like the stove. If it's a closed grill, indirect heat, then it's like an oven.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 4, 2010)

It's a smallll gas grill - going camping for a weekend. It's one of those small ones you buy at walmart. You can leave the lid open or shut. I thought I heard sometimes pans can burn or warm when using them on grills.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

I use cast iron on grills.


----------

